# Can I use anbesol during pregnancy?



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm 9 weeks pregnant, and suffering with pain from wisdom teeth, I've been dentists few weeks ago, they said the wouldnt do anything routinely with wisdom teeth, but I'm now getting pain. This normall happens, lasts a few days,the wont motherme for months.... Isit safe to use anbesol just to take edge off, or at night 

Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes it is fine. Just use the minimum amount.

The data sheet says that there are no special precautions needed in pregnancy.


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Thank you, that's brilliant!


----------

